# hard to believe this story



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

My son and his hunting buddy went out on opening day here in Iowa. They called in a small flock of Canadas and my son got a double, his limit. His friend then got a single. Then he shot another, ran out and got the goose and threw it on the pile of dead geese. Of course, there was much celebrating and high fiving going on. BUT!!!! The last goose shot, got up, ran a few feet and flew away with no more shots fired becuse the guns were unloaded. I figure one of the BBs must have grazed it's head and knocked it out. I know geese are hard to kill, but this is hard to believe. Jim


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Been there, done that. It happened to a new hunter who was with us on a 0 degree hunt two years ago. I, and the rest of our group felt terrible for her. Now we throw 'em under a shell as soon as they are picked up. Maybe a guy should keep a pair of pliers in his pocket and crush a vertebrae on the ones that haven't quite gone to honker Heaven yet. Wringing the neck of a 12 lb goose is tougher than you would think. Better luck next time, Burl


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

thats wild. had the opposite happen a few years ago. we were shootin divers here in mn, had a flock of red heads come in, shot into them, none fell, figured we just shot behind em. but they made another swing around the pond and while well out of range one of them just quit flappin his wings and fell to the water. i looked at my dad and he looked at me, said "well that was weird" and went and got it. i guess i didnt check but i figure one pellet must have gotten a vital and took a few seconds to stop him, but nothing destructive enough to bring him down right away. still think it was weird.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

"Uh! Dad the goose you just threw next to the blind is flying away!!!"

Yeah been there and it bites. Worst part was having to listen to my daughter tell everyone about it!

Back in the days when I hunted out of an old 4 door Ford Fairlane I opened the trunk and had a grouse fly out. We had taken a limit and drove home to clean them. We did get it though as it only went a little ways, but still a shock!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The best one I've seen happened when I was in college. A buddy and I were chasing cranes. He shot one when we were close to the truck, and he threw it in back and we were off to find another feed. About 5 miles down the road, something catches my eye in the bed of the pickup. The damn thing is standing up! Before my buddy can hit the binders, this thing is making a break for it!!! Out of the truck it hops. Needless to say, it was dead after rolling down the county road at 55mph. I still laugh when I think about it!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Resident opener we had a greenhead that was shot in the back of the head. One of the guys i was hunting with went to pickit up and on his way back to the decoys he was telling us all about where it was hit, i told him to hit the floor as honkers were on us. He got down and just as we pulled up to shoot the greeny got up and flew away like he wasnt hit at all.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

happened to me one time I got big canada geese down and I walk up and suddenly he got up and I ran and jump him and breaking neck whew that was close


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

My uncle had a rooster crawl out of his game vest when we stopped to take a little rest. Pretty funny to watch a 45 year old guy chasing a cripple through the grass.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Early season, Sept. 01 we had a pile of dead geese. ABout an hour later someone yells out that a goose from the pile just got up and started running...He was for real.. As someone was chasing the bird I was counting the pile and sure enough this bird comes out of its coma and tries to get away.. We got em..


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A friend and myself were hunting one morning,limited out and threw the ducks in the trunk of his car.We get to town and he opens the trunk to show the ducks off to his dad,and a drake mallard jumps and flies away.We still laugh about that.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

My husband shot a drake a week ago and it dropped deep in the reeds behind us. I sent the dog after it and he brought it back. Rung its neck and set it on the pile.

While later, we're packing up to leave and my husband says the duck's gone. Couldn't find that dang thing anywhere so sent the dog out once again. That thing had waddled (bleeding profusely) a good 10 - 15 yards away. Rung it's neck _again_ then threw it in the back of the Jeep and headed off.

Got back to the place and were loading the gear, open the hatch back and here that SOB is sitting there quacking at us, jumps down and the dang dog had to retrieve it a 3rd time.

I have dubbed it the world's most resiliant duck. Since then, I have taken over the neck ringing job.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I know this is the wrong thread but a true story. A young fellow from here shot a buck and instead of gutting it out right away he loaded it in his truck to take to a friends house a couple of miles away to hang it up and gut it.
Well he opened his topper and endgate and guess what? Yep the buck thrashed around got out of the truck and ran. Poor kid will never live it down Im sure.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those damn canadians are so tough. Last weekend I folded a goose probably 40 yards up. Dropped it in a creek we were hunting. Send the dog to get it, it pops its head up and starts swimming away. Once it got in the current. There was no way the dog was going to get it. Damn things, bigger gun I quess. :sniper: 
good hunting 
ted


----------



## thegooshunter (Oct 11, 2005)

This is unbelievable. Me and a buddy were sittin at a stop light waitin', and there was a goose hunter in front of us. Didn't think to much about and then all of a sudden this goose pops its head up and then starts flyin. He flew right down main street about five feet off the ground. Don't see that everyday.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

LOL! :beer: Geese will do anything to keep from being diner!


----------



## Husker114 (Oct 13, 2005)

You think that is bad, I used to take out hunting parties for a guide here in maryland years ago and I had a party of guys from Ill. Well they had followed me to the pit we were hunting in their car and after the hunt they put their "DEAD" birds in their trunk. They asked me to join them for a drink at a local watering hole and who was I to decline that, LOL. So anyway we pull into this bar and one of the guys says he needs to get his wallet out of his bag in the trunk. Well you can see what is about to happen, the guy pops the trunk open and one of the geese jumped right out onto the ground. Everyone was standing their stunned watching this goose. Well the damm thing started to run with these 3 guys chasing the thing between cars under cars etc... I was laughing and thinking, I know tht people think these guys are hammerd chasing a goose around in a parking lot. Anyway, the damm goose makes a run for it and before anyone can catch it, it flew away. LOL!!! We just stood there in the parking lot of this bar watching this goose flyaway. I was laughing so freakin hard I about passed out. Anyway, neat stories!!!


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

I've knocked down geese on water and watched them play possum and then paddle for miles with their head down in the water to get away.

The best one I have though is we shot some woodies and it started to rain so we just set them on the floor in the front seat and headed home. 2 minutes later one drake popped up and decided to ride shotgun for a few miles. He just stat there on the seat and looked around, so we let him enjoy his last ride. Kind of reminded me of a hunting dog riding shot gun.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

These stories are great, keep them coming. They remind me to keep field dressing them.......... :beer:


----------



## sandbar25 (Dec 28, 2004)

Great stories! Have had a pheasant Jump out of my game bag on my vest. But the best story involves the canada goose we came to refer to as mike tyson. We were hunting late season honkers in Michigan and buddy sails one about 150 yards. We all get up to retrieve the downed birds and he goes trotting off to get his. He gets to the bird and its standing there as he told us lookin at him and then bolts down the corn row. He fires 3 shots and misses all three times. The goose stops and we see him start to run after it. He later told us he didn't want to waste another shell on the goose. As he approaches the goose it opens its wings and trys to peck him and he trys to kick it and about falls over with the 3 layers of clothes he has on. The goose is hissing and trying to bit him. He makes a couple of grabs for the neck but the goose lands a couple of roundhouse wings to the face. He finally tackles the goose and pins it down with his knee. Oh to have a video camera. He trots back to the blind and we are all laughing our arse's off. We get back in the blinds next group comes in we drop geese and all get out to retrieve birds. As we are walking back to our blinds theres mike tyson the goose standing tall and proud next to buddies blind ready to go another round.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That reminds me of a Friday night back in high school. We had a bunch of guys out playing football at a local park. Suddenly here comes a flock of geese. They were plenty low so one of my buddies decides to throw a rock at them. No sh#%, he hits one in the head and drops it. This son-of-a-***** dropped like a rock. My buddy, being a hunter, runs up to the goose and rings it neck. He throws the thing in the weeds and says we should come back later and pick it up. So the night goes on, we all leave and eventually do come back to get this thing. We get back and go to the spot where he threw it in the weeds and here the damn thing is standing up. Everyone kind of looks at each other like what the hell. My buddy goes up to grab the thing and it takes off running. The next thing we know the sucker takes off flying never to be seen again. LOL, the guys were talking about that one for a while. :lol: 
great stories, keep em coming
ted


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

when i was little a shot a goose and i walked up to it and i must of shoot it in the neck cauz when it honked it sounded like its mouth was full of blood cauz it tried to honk and it scared the s**t out of me the dang thing walked into the water and we had to go back to the truck and get the waders we had to cut its neck to kill it was a huge goose


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I live in the NW suburbs of the cities in Rogers. We have a relatively large lot(5 acres), in a development. Anyways, about 100 geese are sitting in my front yard. I took out my bow, grabbed a few arrows, and started a stalk. I got behind some trees about 30 yards from the geese. Launched one arrow, and it sailed over a gooses' back. Launched a second and it went between it's feet. Third time is a charm, launch a third arrow and I hit it in the neck. I did not expect to hit a goose at all. I was in shock for a few seconds until I realized that I had a goose laying in my front yard in a development near a road. I began running towards it and it started moving. Ran to the garage to get a 4-wheeler with the intention to run the thing over. I start driving the 4-wheeler towards it and the thing begins running, before taking flight. I felt terrible that I had arrowed a goose through the neck and did not retrieve it. A few days later, a friends Grandpa said there was a flock of geese feeding in his back yard, near a pond, and one of the geese had an arrow in it's neck. Geese are truly a tough animal. My friends still laugh about this story, while I still feel terrible about it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

True Story...Last year I had a pheasant in my game pouch and as I was walking back to the truck, he started moving around...(I thought he was dead!) Anyway, as I reached for him, he flew out of my pouch with a big cackle...scared the crap out of me...I KEPT my composure and managed to shoot him again, my hunting partners gave me a standing ovation!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

About six years ago I was trapping muskrats and managed to get about a dozen rats at a slough. I carried the rats back to my truck which is a S-10 Blazer and threw the rats in the back and headed off to the next slough. Well, while I was driving I thought I kept hearing something in the back of my truck. I kept looking back but didnt see anything so I just figured that it was my trapping equipment or something. Well I had my arm resting on the center councel and I looked over at my arm and here this muskrat is walking between my arm and the passeger seat.  Needless to say I almost pooped my pants right there. What I would have given to be standing down the road watching all of this going down.

I know this has nothing to do with waterfowl but I thought I would share this with ya anyways. :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it happen to me once time I threw my over 40 raccons that day and drove back home and open my back truck and there were one of big raccoon walk forward me and show me nasty teeth ... I am lucky I have club with me and smash his head damn... this raccoon over 40 pounds!!!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Just last weekend my friend, his dad, and I went out to a huge lake to hunt geese. Had a flock come in LOW...I called the shot and we knocked down 2. Both were cripple so we took off after them. I shot one and killed him....what I thought...but the other headed for the flooded weeds. My friend took the one goose we got back to the blinds and my friends dad and I went and got the boat to chase the second one. We went into the weeds...luckily finding him. When we came outta the weeds we seen my friend over by the blind staring at the goose....about that time the goose gets up and starts chasing him. My friend is running for dear life screaming. My friends dad and I put that motor to fast and blasted over to where my friend was being chased and I popped him to kill him. My friend had fear in his eyes like he just seen a ghost. We all started laughing histerically.....it was awesome!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ILandy (Aug 10, 2003)

When I was in high school, I had been out pheasant and quail hunting and had a bobwhite come out of my vest in the backseat of my car. The little bugger was flying around in the car as I was driving home. About scared my to death.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Just last weekend we needed 3 more honkers to fill our limit and it just so happened that 3 honkers came in and worked the spread. We sent them to the ground and went out to pick them up...now we're talking like 10 yard shots....one of them gets up and goes half running/half flying right at my Dad while he is in his blind and he does the duck and cover maneuver. The goose jumps in and shuffles its way right down to the boot bag so we unzipped the end of the blind and the goose came flying out like a rocket. We let him get out about 20 feet and then the pattern master finished the job, but my Dad will never live that down!! :wink:


----------

